# Accessories



## ridesharebeast (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the rideshare gig and I am wondering what car accessories are the best for drivers. What do you guys like/use the most, and what are your preferred brands and products?


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

A phone mount is a must. Do not use Uber app or GPS without a phone mount. Any $15 mount will do. 


Keep rags or paper towels in trunk in case a pax makes a mess. 

Those are my only must haves. 

Do not keep charging cords for pax use as they'll just get stolen. Don't supply water, candy or gum as it will just eat away at your meager earnings and pax will leave wrappers & bottles for you to clean up. 

Good luck!


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Puke bags. Can't forget the puke bags.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Ditto, things that make your life easier, roll of paper towels in the trunk, cleaning solution of some type, bags for puking, good phone mount-*essential, *gum-*for you*-and always try to keep *change for a $20*, you may miss a tip if you don't have change and since you probably won't be getting much north of 10% in tips, you can't count on pax supplying you with the necessary change. Lost a $3 tip when I couldn't break a $20 on a short drive.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

*For You:*
-Chapstick
-Water
-Protein bars (for breaks)
-Referral cards
-Contact Solution/Rewetting drops (optional)
*

For Passenger:*
-Small 1o oz water bottles (optional)
-Tissues (optional, keep stored)
-Hand sanitizer (optional, keep stored)
-Charging cables (optional, keep stored)

*Car Set Up:*
-Duel Channel Dash Cam
-Waterproof seat covers
-Plastic floor mats
-CareBags/Emesis Bags
-Ozium (Air Neutralizer)
-Light up Uber sign (optional)
-Scotch Guard seat treatment (recommended)
-Trunk cargo bin (auto paper towels, Windex, carpet stain remover,
car detailing supplies/micro fiber towel)

*Extra:*
-Exterior/Interior LED light conversion for easier entry/exit and aesthetics


----------



## ridesharebeast (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks guys! This is great!


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

And Grey Poupon. Rich people love their Grey Poupon - sure to get you those 5 stars.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I used to be the water-and-candy type after signing up because my rating started coming down. After I signed up for this forum, I learned that being a water-and-candy driver doesn't really help your ratings and may set a precedent for the pax to think they are entitled to this from every other driver. Plus, it's actually the drunks that I was giving rides to that were tanking my rating (car was clean, brand-new car so it wasn't a smells issue, leather seats [which I started covering soon], etc.).

Anyway, maybe one day, if it's sweltering hot, I'll bring a few waters, but I don't bring that along anymore. Screw them all at $0.85/mi. + $0.10/min. They wouldn't even tip.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's what I have in my car now:

*Pax Amenities*:
- iPhone Lightning-type and Android micro-USB chargers (connected to a cigarette lighter USB charger in my center console to prevent theft)
- Compact garbage can with the word "TRASH" in 3D glow-in-the-dark letters
- First Aid kit (in the trunk in case of _real_ need - leave it up front and everyone and their mom will be needing a f'ing Band-Aid)

*CYA Amenities*:
- Dash cam (working on getting a dual-channel one like mentioned above, but it'll do for now)
- Paper towels (again, trunk)
- All-Surface cleaner (trunk!)
- Dash phone mount
- Personal charger (they don't get to use my $20 charger; they can use the cables I got at the Five Below)
- Yellow flashing rear- and front-facing strobes (to indicate to other cars that I'm about to slow the f--- down or to call attention to my car because, I'll be damned if you can't find my car with the blinking hazard lights. No, you entitled self-centered, making-more-than-I-do-in-a-month-in-one-day-of-work a'hole)
- Rubber floor mats


----------

